# Critique my stationbred gelding?



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

I've put threads up before concerning this little gelding but i was told both times my shots were not very useful for a crit, so after my ride today i hosed him down on the concrete and got out my camera  Lend me your keen eyes horse forum!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

He can live in my barn anytime. Good thing you live far, far away......&#55357;&#56842;

I'll leave the detail stuff to others. I just adore his eye and face!


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

oooooo a barn! he would love to live like royalty  Hes just grazed on land all year around. Can i come too?


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Mine only comes in to eat, or if really really cold and freezing rain. 

Just wanted to let you know that I like him...lots!


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you so much, he is a very, very sweet horse


----------



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

I see an upright shoulder, a neck that seems to be heavily muscled on the underside (you may want to try to make him work his topline a bit more), great front legs and a nice looking face and ears. 

Someone else with more experience will probably be able to tell you more about him (and his backside)  He's a looker


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that is one nice horse! other than the upright shoulder, (which for a draft is not a fault) he's got darn good conformation. he could have a bit more bone in front legs,

but, no, now that I look again at last photo, it's just about right. I like him and his neck is muscled with good balance both above and below. he's not all that muscled, but there is not out of balance muscling , to my eye. nice feet, though there is noticeable ridging. (has his diet been changing recently?)

how do you use him? he's adorable and just my type!


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

Hes just on pasture currently actually but when i was feeding him he had had a diet change from chaff and copra with cider vinegar, magnesium and selenium (as he was deficient with his last owner) then i put him on a meadow chaff and maintenance mix and added flaxseed oil to the mix i've also backed off with the selenium as ven though NZ soil is lacking that naturally i don't want to over do it and i've been adding it in for around 3 months now. Do horses ridge when on a diet change??

I use him for a general trail riding and hes currently teaching my mum to ride. But hes done some dressage, jumping and been to pony club before i bought him. I'm going to take him to a few ribbon days once i finish saving up for a shiny new float  

Would some sort of hoof oil benefit his ridges? My farrier is visiting next week so maybe that is something i can discuss with him?

thanks for the reply ^^


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh, I don't think his feet look bad, just that ridges like that can often indicate changes in diet or lifestyle consumption of calories. really, he looks great! you've been taking good care. he looks like the type that could put on weight too easily, though.


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

is he the type that always keeps weight on that's for sure! thank you ^^


----------



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

littlebird said:


> a neck that seems to be heavily muscled on the underside (you may want to try to make him work his topline a bit more)


Oh dear, can I take this back? Tinyliny is totally right. His neck is just fine. I've been watching way too many strange "alternative" dressage and horse anatomy videos recently. :lol:


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Holy guacamole he is lovely!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Just my type, what a hunk


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

Awh thank you guys! hes a dork haha


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a very attractive horse. He has a nice neck, handsome head, nice withers, croup is steep and shoulder is up and down, but other than that, he's built quite nicely. He has presence!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice horse. As others have said, shoulder is a bit upright, his neck is a touch short and thick, and his head is a bit large and coarse, but those he probably comes by honestly as he looks to have some draft breeding in him.

Can I just say that he's got the best legs and feet I've seen on a horse in a very long time? Angled right in all the right places and perfectly straight in all the right places. Nice heavy bone and big feet. Looks like he'd be a dang good using horse and I certainly wouldn't be ashamed to throw my saddle on him for a work day at the ranch.


----------



## juliana349 (Jan 22, 2015)

he could do well in the Hunter classes at conformation shows. I think he's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## bunny b (Aug 13, 2014)

That there is a really nice horse with a really sweet face. Love it


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

tinylily says it all correct as usual and thank goodness because I get blinded by dapple grays of this kind and quality and can only drool. She's correct on the ridges, when looking at him I also noticed those. Think of your own fingernails, perhaps you don't know this but the ridges and white spots are typically caused by something changing in your diet, medications, etc. Hair and nails are an excellent way to see what's going on. I would say the diet change you described explains it quite well. Would love to see more of this handsome devil!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i really like him. he is cute. he has some faults , but nothing really bad.


----------

